

AmericansElect: Disrupting the American election process - nextparadigms
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2011/07/22/americans-elect-will-an-internet-presidential-race-become-2012-s-spoiler.html

======
username3
If we do vote online, we should receive some sort of confirmation number and
be required to submit the number or token to a polling place to verify who we
are.

